# Boston Whaler Conversion



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had a 13 Whaler for a few years and while I loved that little boat for it's simplicity it wasn't a great skinny water boat. It squats in the back from the weight of the motor and drafts quite a bit. I'd suggest putting a good sized casting platform up front and poling the boat backwards to help level out the hull. You'll still get a lot of hull slap and it likely won't track great but it will get the job done. Being a Whaler, it will for sure get you home, albeit a little wet if it is sporty out.


----------



## pkelly15 (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendation. I will have to try that. So you don't see any point in putting a poling platform in the back of the boat?


----------

